# Where do I go?



## fuzzybuddy (May 23, 2017)

Right now, I'm living in a home that needs thousands in repairs. And it sits on one and a third acres of grass, which is growing, and growing. I'm not sure I can handle getting all the repairs done. I'm not sure I could handle mowing the lawn anymore. I'm 71 and disabled. I live in a college town, so all the small apartments have kids in them. And to get into seniors housing, they put you on a list. It's a big list. Us Boomers. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 23, 2017)

Can you afford to pay someone to help you?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2017)

It's definitely a scary business!  

I would start shedding excess possessions in preparation for an eventual move. Then make sure that I qualified for subsidized senior housing, if so I would put my name on the list or lists.  In my area the lists are long but they move pretty quickly, in many cases people that were on the list have found other accommodations and are not ready to move again.  Also in my area people with disabilities are often given priority on the list.  Then I would list the house for sale.  Let the buyer worry about the repairs or negotiate the repairs with the buyer by reducing the price or having an agreed upon amount of money held out of the closing to cover them.  If the house sells before your name pops up on the list then I would take a market rate apartment for a few months and camp out.  Even if a market rate apartment is more expensive than you are comfortable with you should be able to subsidize your rent for a few months with part of the proceeds from the sale of your home.

Good luck!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2017)

I agree with Debbie and Bea, the only choices you have are to pay someone to do the repairs and outdoor maintenance, or sell and move into a senior friendly apartment or mobile home park.  Are you sure there aren't any more possibilities in your area that might not have a long waiting list?  Have to tried to look at any websites like this, I don't know if it's useful or not, but it might help.  https://www.alternativesforseniors.com/state/senior-apartments/pennsylvania/

But you really should start to actively make some real plans, if you don't want to or can't manage the home and property you are in now.  Wishing you the best, do you think you can easily sell your home in that area?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 24, 2017)

I get like this at times. I live in a residential area and college town, so what places, which are available, are super expensive. I get kind of down in the mouth. Thaks for thinking about me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wintermint (May 24, 2017)

Here in the UK people sometimes take in 'lodgers' - usually students who pay for a room and other negotiated services (sometimes food, a contribution to the power bills etc.). Is that an option for you?


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)

Are you a veteran? If so, inquire at the VFW if they provide any assistance to disabled vets, like they do here. One of them saw me cutting my lawn while trying to negotiate the use of my cane. Since then, my lawn has been cut weekly and I do what I can to volunteer when I can. On household improvements, check with your electric company. There are annual grants they give in the form of energy efficient windows and insulation. Put in your search engine "disabled and low income residential repair assistance" you may be surprised what you find! All the best to you!


----------



## deesierra (May 24, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I get like this at times. I live in a residential area and college town, so what places, which are available, are super expensive. I get kind of down in the mouth. Thaks for thinking about me. I really appreciate it.



That's one reason we are all here on this forum, after all, is to offer support and constructive suggestions to one another . I've noticed quite a few posts that have to do with housing dilemmas (mine included!)....so you are not alone. I think that many of us seniors are feeling an approaching crossroads that may force our hand to move, due to financial and/or physical limitations. A couple of times in my life I have been fortunate enough to have opportunities to improve my circumstances just drop into my lap, so I ran with them, and have no regrets. I am still waiting for that to happen again!! Hah! I've been waiting for about 10 years now. But my eyes and ears are always open and I'm trusting my instincts, and keeping the faith as much as I can. Sounds like you are doing the same. Good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2017)

I was thinking of the same thing that Wintermint suggested, renting a room in your home with small charge in exchange for their maintenance services, at least the ones that require no particular skills, like mowing grass, trimming trees and bushes, shoveling snow, cleaning tasks, etc.  Of course you really have to make sure that it's a person you can trust, do a background check, and not too young is advisable.  Maybe a middle aged person who is able and willing to do some chores for you.


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2017)

Fuzzy, also check with your local department of senior affairs.  Here, they have a program where they come out and do maintenance and repairs for older folks who cannot do them themselves and would have trouble paying others to do them.  It's a great program and is staffed by volunteers.  Certainly worth checking out!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I get like this at times. I live in a residential area and college town, so what places, which are available, are super expensive. I get kind of down in the mouth. Thaks for thinking about me. I really appreciate it.



Don't get discouraged, now is the time to come up with a plan, it will give you peace of mind.

Butterfly mentioned the senior affairs office, in this area they call it the metropolitan commission on aging.  I called and they sent me a detailed list of all the federally sponsored housing in our county and the requirements for each.  I also found similar information on the internet by googling senior apartments for my city.  Start doing your homework and get your name on as many waiting lists as possible, if your name pops up before you are ready to make a move then ask them to put your name on the bottom of the list and check back.

Good luck, keep us posted!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 25, 2017)

Thank. I guess not doing anything isn't the best way to go. So I'll get going.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 1, 2017)

You could get (college kid) boarder that does lawnwork and repairs as part of their rent.
Or you could get a mature boarder via  SilverNest.com - they're a cross between match.com and AirBnB for baby boomers and empty nesters.


----------

